# Operation duck has hunt of a lifetime for deserving armed forces member for free



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

We are giving a hunt away with one of our Operation duck hunt supporters and guide. He is going on a Sandhill crane and goose hunt December 10th through December 13th up in North Texas. Everything is paid for. He has offered to bring a service member along free of charge. Please email me a short bio of yourself or a deserving service member/wounded veteran you know of for consideration. [email protected].

Thanks!


----------

